# LED lighting?



## xSTOTTSx (Mar 18, 2012)

Are LED lighting systems bad for betta's color?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are not bad for betta's color. I really like the look of mi fish under LEDs.


----------



## xSTOTTSx (Mar 18, 2012)

I read somewhere it drained their color.. Which, to me, doesn't make any sense. I would think it would bring out their color!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love LED's, the colors are brought out, I've never seen them washed out with LEDS.


----------



## xSTOTTSx (Mar 18, 2012)

Aren't they cheaper to run as well? Electricity-wise..


----------



## 0zarrian (Jun 11, 2012)

Yup. i have a tank that has 12 white for "day light" and 3 dark blue for "moon light" the blue looks very good at night. love LEDs


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci (Jun 11, 2012)

my betta looks gorgeous in LED when hes under the lights!


----------

